# Began Tapazole



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello:

I began taking 5mg of Tapazole last Thursday 6-24-10 after seeing the Endo, has anyone been taking this prescription and how has it affected their condition ?

The Endo agreed since my TSH was on the low side 0.08 to try me on Tapazole see if I felt any better.

I am looking for any input from anyone who has been treated with Tapazole.

Thanks,

Dave

:a1Thyroid:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave,

Your FT-3 was high and your FT-4 was on the lower side - My opinion on another post to you was to get additional testing, especially antibodies before beginning Tapazole.

How do you feel having been on it for almost a week?

When I began Tapazole I was completely hypo within 8 weeks and had to go get therapy because I was a mental wreck. My case is different from yours in that my FT-4 and FT-3 were both over range and TSH was 0.


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Lovlkn:

Actually today I felt a bit better in the morning with my depression hoping tomorrow morning will be the same if not better? Hoping it wasn't just my imagination today feeling better, tomorrow and overnight sleep will be the true test crossing my fingers......!!!

You do feel my FT3 was high and FT4 on lower side........?? These doctors never mention this surely so no flags are raised with the patient....???

As mentioned in earlier posts the depression has brought my life to a standstill with so much termoil I want to feel better Soon. You felt terrible after 8 weeks of Tapazole and very depressed..........??? I will monitor my condition daily with hopes I don't reach the Hypo point.

I have to ask my GP again to order Anti-Bodies Testing sooner, the Endo has an order for just basic Anti-Bodies end of August. I have complained to you before how it's like pulling teeth getting these doctors to order blood tests when they know the patient is anxious for results.

Thanks,

Dave

glow


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave J said:


> Lovlkn:
> 
> Actually today I felt a bit better in the morning with my depression hoping tomorrow morning will be the same if not better? Hoping it wasn't just my imagination today feeling better, tomorrow and overnight sleep will be the true test crossing my fingers......!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

I was working from memory when I said that and after looking up your previous posts I realize I made a mistake.

Your levels TSH low - .08
FT-4 1.53 (.80-1.9) slightly above mid range = perfect
Total 3 109 (80-200)

My experiences having had both FT-3 and Total 3 run at the same time would put your FT-3 at about 3.3 based on your total 3 of 109. That would have you in mid range of FT-3 which is pretty close to perfect.

I can see why you are having difficulty finding a doctor to treat your thyroid but taking Tapazole is only going to suppress your thyroid levels further and most likely make you hypo thyroid. The doctor was irresponsible prescribing it for you based on your current lab's.

Depression can occur with both hyper and hypo lab readings. I cannot explain why you feel better taking the Tapazole other than positive thinking that it is working.

When will you lab again?


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Lovlkn:

The Endo gave me the Tapazole prescription 5mg when my complaints of Low TSH was voiced.

As I have said why don't they just do the anti-bodies testing to rule everything out..........?? I have nodules and Goiters.........

Dave


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave J said:


> Lovlkn:
> 
> The Endo gave me the Tapazole prescription 5mg when my complaints of Low TSH was voiced.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

TSH is a screening test and dosing of medications should NEVER be done off of a TSH although many doctors do.

I have 0 TSH and insist my doctor dose me off of my FT-4 and FT-3 which is the way it is suppose to happen.

I will almost guarantee you that taking Tapazole with your current thyroid labs will surely send you into a hypo state and that isn't going to help your mental status at all.

Your low TSH is telling that something likely is going on with your thyroid but at this point you do not have enough tests to give a definitive diagnosis. The pituitary is what triggers TSH - have they looked into anything with your pituitary?


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Lovlkn:

Nothing has been tested with my pituitary that I know of. What should be tested ...........???

Dave


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave J said:


> Lovlkn:
> 
> Nothing has been tested with my pituitary that I know of. What should be tested ...........???
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Not my filed of expertise - do a search on the web and look for pituitary and low TSH causes.


----------

